# Remove lower rubber air dam bumper trim?



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Does anyone know how much of an MPG hit I'll take if I remove the lower bumper air dam trim? It looks dam silly if you ask me :th_SmlyROFL: 










I'm going to take mine off because it rubs whenever I enter/exit my driveway which is on a steep incline. I can only imagine how much worse it would be if I lowered the car.

Picture and POIs found here.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Probably not measurable on a per tank basis......a tenth or two........measurable though, of the fuel consumed over the life of the car.

Highway only.....no effect below 45mph.

Rob


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Robby said:


> Probably not measurable on a per tank basis......a tenth or two........measurable though, of the fuel consumed over the life of the car.
> 
> Highway only.....no effect below 45mph.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the speedy reply. Going to try and take it off and report back on my MPG findings.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha now im lowered every driveway i pull into and out of even driving up sideways i rub them on so please let me know


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> haha now im lowered every driveway i pull into and out of even driving up sideways i rub them on so please let me know


What did you use to lower your car? Springs, coil-overs, bags?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

eibach springs im the test car for the sedan models


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> eibach springs im the test car for the sedan models


Crap they better get going on springs for the hatch too. Any word on an ETA for that?

Have pics of your car before and after? What the drop all around?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

they are working on a hatch also and they had an issue with the rear springs so they have to redo them and he told me around 3/4" to 1" drop


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I am thinking its around 1-2 mpg.
As far as looks are concerned, do you think people really notice it?


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> Does anyone know how much of an MPG hit I'll take if I remove the lower bumper air dam trim? It looks dam silly if you ask me :th_SmlyROFL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Robby said:


> Probably not measurable on a per tank basis......a tenth or two........measurable though, of the fuel consumed over the life of the car.
> 
> Highway only.....no effect below 45mph.
> 
> Rob





HBCRUZE2017 said:


> haha now im lowered every driveway i pull into and out of even driving up sideways i rub them on so please let me know





SilverCruzer said:


> I am thinking its around 1-2 mpg.
> As far as looks are concerned, do you think people really notice it?


My daughter keeps breaking the ends off, after I put them back in place. "I can't see the bumpers/curbs." I'm looking at removing it, regardless of the MPG loss. Unless someone knows a really good fix.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah....bumpers are really meant to stop tires, not other car parts. Not really her fault that something on the car is lower than the height of a bumper.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Am i missing something? "Active air shutters"? "Nine-speed-auto"? Do diesels really come with that?
As for the dam thing, in China they deliver the cars without it but with a refit kit in the trunk. Mine got actually two different kits, they changed the bumper design somehow. I installed mine, looks like crap without it IMHO.









By the way... why does this particular Cruze from the link don't have side mounted turn signals?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

At the very least it acts as a curb feeler and assuming your not flying up and over them, you would have a small chance to stop prior to causing any real damage.

:xxrotflmao:


----------



## slamdvw (Jul 30, 2018)

I know on some vehicles, the front air dam is part of the cooling system, creates more of a pressure drop across the "heat rejection devices" on the front of the car. But you're right, it's a pain sometimes, can't hardly run over a beer can with out it hitting. At least it's a cheap part to replace and not part of the bumper cover.


----------



## KuyaKun (Sep 22, 2018)

So if I remove the air dam would it cause any problems with the engine? Also, can someone point me to a source on how to remove it? I want to lower the car a little. 
I'm new to cars and car modding, so if this is a dumb question, I apologize.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Personally I would leave it on as it is better to rub plastic for a moment, realize your going over a parking curb and stop than continue on and damage the undercarriage. I'm lowered and until the last front end rebuild mine had one. I am waiting on my replacement now. I also have a steep drive and go up and down at an angle to alleviate the issue.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I agree with blasirl, better to just keep it on and scrape it rather than your painted bumper, and they do look weird without it, especially with all the clearance they give you under the bumper. Just makes the car look like its not a 4x4 lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KuyaKun said:


> So if I remove the air dam would it cause any problems with the engine? Also, can someone point me to a source on how to remove it? I want to lower the car a little.
> I'm new to cars and car modding, so if this is a dumb question, I apologize.



[h=1]Removing plastic rivets from a car.[/h]
Tools to use


----------

